
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (January 2015) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote: 
  Willing to relocate: 
  Technologies: 
  Résumé&#x2F;CV: 
  Email:</code></pre>
======
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
AWS, Git, SSH. Want to learn/am learning: Ruby, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm looking for entry-level or junior dev work and a career change from a
civil engineering background (land/marine surveying). While I'm into both
front and backend and will happily accept work on either end, I am most
interested in DevOps and backend. I'm comfortable on the CLI and with vim,
tmux, git, ssh, etc. I also have some sysadmin experience.

My goal is to get my foot in the door in this industry with an established
company where there are experienced engineers willing to take me under their
wing while I improve my skill set in return for me putting in the hard work
and the hours. My university work was in the liberal arts (I don't have a CS
degree), and I'm determined to do the work necessary—on my own time—to get up
to speed with remedial CS and algorithm knowledge on nights and weekends. I
have excellent soft skills, and I'm easily in the 99th percentile of English
fluency and written communication. If you need good documentation, technical
writing, or even web copy, I can definitely help you with that if you're
willing to carve out time for me in exchange for helping me improve my
programming chops and technical development. Shoot me a message—I'm hungry to
level up.

------
dennisquicksort
Location: Toronto, ON ( Canada)

Remote: No. (though perfectly willing to work on a trial basis remotely before
relocating.)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web, Android(out of touch) and Windows desktop apps. * 15 years
of experience on the web(from frontend to back). See url below for further
details.

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9](http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9)
(downloadable in .doc, github code also available)

Email: dennis_quicksort-1@yahoo.com

* =not that it matters, but 20 somethings shallow 'software-is-my-only-passion' kids are annoying,(I'm ok with the wise, humble ones). I prefer working with silver hairs, who have life/opinions/wisdom beyond software. Take Care.

\---------Ignore below this, these are keywords-----------

 _ASP.NET, .NET, Java (J2EE ) - Servlets, JSP, JDBC, EJB (Limited Experience),
JavaMail, Junit, ANT, Maven, log4j, SQL, T-SQL, PL /SQL, stored procedures,
cron jobs, LINQ, HTML, HTML5, DHTML, XHTML, ASP, PHP, C#, XML, SOAP, Web
Services, WSDL, CXF, Axis, XPath, XSLT, AJAX, VB6, Windows Forms, Crystal
Reports, JavaScript, CSS, CSS3, ActionScript, Flash, Object oriented
programming, Optimizeit, javadoc, Popchart Java, VtigerCRM, Smarty, jQuery,
Jquery UI, phpMyAdmin, Visual Studio.Net IDE, Netbeans, Eclipse, VJ++, VSS,
SVN, Dreamweaver, TOAD, Winmerge, Microsoft Visio, Microsoft Project, Mantis,
Java on Android, Android SDK, AVD Manager, Android Emulator, Android Debug
Bridge, Databases – Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL, MS Access, SQLite_

------
shergin
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes. San Francisco, Bay Area, Seattle, New York.

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, Javascript, Node.js, Python,
HTML5, AJAX, CSS, MongoDB.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/l6udwczj2rd0zgd/valentin.shergin.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/l6udwczj2rd0zgd/valentin.shergin.pdf?dl=0)

Email: valentin@shergin.com

Github: [https://github.com/shergin/](https://github.com/shergin/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/valentinshergin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/valentinshergin)

I have 9 years of professional experience in software development. I am
excellent in two areas: iOS development (Objective-C, Swift) and front-end
development (Javascript, HTML5, etc). I also have experience in back-end
(Python, MongoDB) and stand-alone desktop applications development.

I worked for two big international Internet companies and developed many
services and applications with tens of millions of end-users.

Four years ago I also built my own productivity tool and since that time I got
about 50000 registered users ([http://thn.gs/](http://thn.gs/)). Now I'm only
maintaining it.

I have a Master degree in Information Technology (Moscow State Institute of
Electronics and Mathematics).

------
seedifferently
Location: Sacramento California area

Remote: Yes (nearly all of my work is remote)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: Python (Django/Pylons/Pyramid), Ruby (Rails/Sinatra), JavaScript
(AngularJS/CoffeeScript), PHP (WordPress/Cake/CI), HTML5, CSS, Linux sysadmin,
etc.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/seedifferently](http://www.linkedin.com/in/seedifferently)
/ [https://github.com/seedifferently](https://github.com/seedifferently)

Email: seth-at-curiasolutions-dot-com

I've been doing professional web development using F/OSS technologies for
nearly 15 years. What my clients typically say they appreciate the most about
working with me is my terrific communication and enthusiastic "make it happen"
attitude. I recently completed a 2-year near full-time stint at a non-profit
where I was brought in to help them redo most of their web applications and
internet infrastructure (using a mixture of Rails, Python, and some Angular),
as well as help train and perform code review for new hires. I'm currently
looking for part-time remote opportunities.

Note: I'm on vacation in Mexico at the moment, so please forgive me if my
communication is initially somewhat slow.

------
sidmitra
Location: Delhi [or Remote]

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, Angular, Docker, Chef, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

------
abeljan

      Location: Novosibirsk, Russia
      Remote: yes
      Fulltime: yes
      Willing to relocate: maybe (I have no working visa)
      Email: please find it in my CV
      Technologies: JS, PHP, Python, SQL, bash, Node.js, Symfony, Django, jQuery,
        ExtJS (Sencha), Dojo, XML/XSLT/XPATH, SOAP, RESTful,
        oAuth, OOP, architectural design patterns, etc. 
        /this list is very long and it grows every day/
    

Résumé/CV: [http://nta.guru/cv/resume.pdf](http://nta.guru/cv/resume.pdf)

I have 15+ years of experience in IT industry. Actually I am a system
architect in a medium sized software company (900+ employees). Meanwhile, I
believe that theoretical knowledge is useless without practice, so I always
have enough time for programming.

I have a deep knowledge in the web applications development including building
of different APIs as well as integration of various products. Nowadays I am
passionate about modern cloud technologies like _AWS services, Docker,
OpenStack, Puppet, Chef, Heroku, ZeroMQ, Apache Hadoop and Apache Spark_.

I am able to build development teams from scratch. Moreover, I managed to do
it several times. One of these teams was distributed and successfully worked
remotely for about 5 years.

For each project my number #1 goal is to find a balance between requirements
and the reasonable cost. I always try do not reinvent the wheel and reuse the
existing solutions. Meanwhile I am quite creative and able to make something
absolutely new.

Currently I am looking for a new challenge to make something valuable. I want
to find a project where I can utilize my talents to the maximum.

------
zedpm

      Location: South Dakota, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Linux, Windows, PostgreSQL, MySQL, C#, C, C++, git, bash; currently learning HTML5/CSS/Javascript and learning about the changes in C++11
      Résumé/CV: http://c10n.net/assets/c10nResume.pdf
      Email: zedpm[at]c10n[dot]net
    

I'm a software development generalist with a long history of learning whatever
I need to do the job. I believe in simplicity in design and implementation
whenever possible, in thorough testing, and in taking the time to understand
your problem deeply before trying to solve it.

In the past I've worked on AI research in C and Python, telecom systems in C++
and Python, on Windows desktop software using C++, C#, and VBA, and assorted
other projects scattered across four operating systems and at least seven
languages.

I've typically worked on small teams, which means being the architect,
developer, tester, database administrator, sysadmin, and even the front line
support. I've successfully worked remotely for almost nine years and I'm
looking for another remote opportunity to continue building solid software.

------
Roman-Z

      Location: Obninsk, Russia
      Remote: maybe
      Willing to relocate: Highly desirable (need a visa - Canada, US, western Europe)
      Technologies: Obj-C, iOS SDK, C++ (C++11), OpenGL ES, computer graphics, JS,
        Leaflet.js, Grunt, Mocha, PDF, XML, HTML5, SVG, JSON, OOP, GoF patterns...
      Email: see my resume, please
    

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-
resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-resume.pdf?dl=0)

Looking for a challenge that will unleash my potential!

My main goal is to create powerful and smart mobile and web applications,
always pushing the limit of what I'm able to create by constantly learning new
technologies and approaches.

If your company is Agile, then I bet I'd be a great addition to your team and
we'll find much in common. I believe that the best software is created by
people who can successfully and seamlessly communicate with each other.

If you need a young and fast-growing developer with some experience in mobile
development to join your team, please make time to read my resume and contact
me!

------
ddebernardy
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies/Skills: Growth hacking, marketing, sales, IT, telecoms

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: d at mesoconcepts.com

I help startup and small business owners get more sales with less efforts.

I do so by focusing their marketing efforts on qualified leads, and by
automating their sales process. The practical steps I introduce them to reduce
their costs (by not chasing random traffic) and increase their revenue (by
improving their conversion rates.)

In addition to this business savvy, I’m gifted with a wide range of in-depth
IT and telecoms skills. I can draw on this varied expertise to lead an
interdisciplinary team to execute every step towards launching, growing, and
managing a product. In a staff-constrained startup, I can also fill in many
positions. In particular, I can sell to businesses small and large, write
marketing copy, engineer software, or mine a database.

Among the colorful highlights in my career to date, I’ve been put in charge of
designing an SDSL startup's network while still an intern, and I've turned a
personal blog into a 4,000-customer strong business while globe trotting.

I’m open for short consulting missions and long-term opportunities.

------
Teichopsia
Location: Panama city, Panama.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Eagerly. Preferably to EU (Germany, Spain and then
anywhere else in that order), tri-citizenship.

Technologies: Python (Beginner).

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q8hcre490hr0et0/EnglishCVrevisedX....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q8hcre490hr0et0/EnglishCVrevisedX.docx?dl=0)

Email: teichopsia@gmail.com, anthomelanous@hotmail.com

Several people have told me that one needs to sell him/her self to get a foot
in the door. I have always and will always believe in being open from the very
start. It's a time saver.

I fall short when comparing myself to the working experience others have.
However, I am a hard worker when I enjoy the working environment and the
product. I don't believe that something can not be done. When someone says it
can't be done, that's when I excel, taking an interest in trying to find a
solution despite not having any knowledge in the problem domain.

I recently got my BA in Psychology and have been learning to program in Python
for the sheer joy it brings.

I'm a "slow thinker" and a late bloomer, in need of an opportunity.

Edit: Format.

------
howard941

      Location: Tampa Bay area, Florida, 941 a/c
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: I love Florida but who knows
    
      Technologies: Embedded small and large, RF, protocols, device controls, 
      DSP, GPS, satcom, IP, c/c++, python, some Erlang, FreeBSD, wireless,
      Linux, device drivers, POS, nav apps, avionics, UML,
      808X, Z80, little 8051 like MCUs, assembler, firmware, law 
    
      Résumé/CV: http://www.linkedin.com/in/howardgoldsteinfla/
    
      Email: hginfla at teh gmail
    

I would take your product from concept through design (UML) through BSP and
prototyping with soldering iron in hand and close coordination with hardware
types, and thence to market, iterating as necessary. Design and code reviews.

>10 yrs in most of the above at startups, and at large ops. Usually new
product development, often at the low level, fixing the concept in firmware.
Pleasant (they say). Law background can be ignored if it's a problem. Enjoy
meeting fellow HNers, email or phone even if you don't have something - who
knows?

------
AlexNeoNomad
Location: South East Asia (for the last 2 years); Russia, Saint-Petersburg
(originally)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes! (USA or Singapore or Hong Kong)

Technologies: Ruby (Rails), Python (Django), Scala, Haskell, C#, C, SQL, Java,
JavaScript, Rust.

Resume:
[http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/](http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/)

Email: me@gildedhonour.com or gilded.honour@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

I'm an all-around programmer interested in different technologies and
languages. I became a freelancer over 2 years ago, left home in Russia,
relocated to South East Asia and since then have been learning as much as I
could and had to working full-time. As a freelancer, I learned I could come up
with the zinger of a solution to a problem I have if it could be solved at
all. And I'm the one who is repsonsible for it.

I'm also stoked about functional programming, finance and IT security.

------
bsima

      Location: Rochester, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Clojure, Ruby, JavaScript, Perl, R, HTML5/CSS, OSX, Linux, Postgres, MySQL, git, bash scripting
      Résumé/CV: http://www.bsima.me/pages/resume.html
      Email: bensima@gmail.com
    

I've done work in front-end web development, a little of backend work, some
data science (actually, bioinformatics), and have been studying machine
learning lately. My current (work-in-progress) project is Aristotl.co
([https://github.com/bsima/aristotl](https://github.com/bsima/aristotl)) in
which I apply machine learning algorithms to the Stanford Encyclopedia of
Philosophy to make a graph of articles and analyze the references. (I studied
philosophy in college.)

I'm looking for contract work or full-time positions in a place that will help
me grow as an engineer and a person. Contact me if you're working on
interesting problems.

------
davps
Location: Paraguay, South America

Remote: Yes (and I can visit)

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity.

Technologies: Expert in front-end development (Javascript). Also, with
exposure in back-end development technologies based on node.js, java and .NET.
Some of the technologies I enjoy using every day are HTML/CSS/SVG, Backbone,
React, node.js, Vagrant, Linux, AWS, Git, Vim.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: davidperez3010 at teh gmail

I'm a multidisciplinary technologist with exposure on software development and
electrical engineering. Currently I remote work as Lead Developer on
visualization technologies for an US based software company and I have
experience on architecting and developing large scale commercial grade
javascript applications that includes heavy use of SVG. I'm an active
proponent for Test Driven Development, I like Protractor and at the same time
I care about writing software designed for unit and integration tests with a
good coverage.

I'll visit San Francisco, CA on the week of January 26, let's grab coffee on
that week!

------
braydenm
Location: San Francisco (Fulltime + Remote Ok + No Relocate)

Technologies: SQL, Data (Excel, Looker, Python, R), Matlab, some C, plenty of
engineering tools. Picks up new tech as required.

I'm a startup Data Analyst looking for product/operations focused teams. My
education was in Physics and Mechanical Engineering, and my background in
transport.

I'm really passionate about global scale impact - if you are trying to build
something small that eventually will optimize at least one part of the world,
then I want to share your vision.

You need someone who: Is relentlessly driven to improve our models of the
world with evidence, takes effectiveness seriously, types colemak, and gets
motivated every morning to drive humanity forward. I'm all about human
connection, dodging cognitive biases, and understanding our weaknesses so we
can find a way to make them our strengths.

You have: A team working on a technical solution to at least one problem
facing humanity, and can offer a start date before Feb 2015.

Résumé/Website/Contact: braydenmclean.com

------
hamidr
Location: Tehran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes but not for now; maybe 6 months to 1 year from
starting.

Technologies: Linux, Git, C++, PHP, NodeJS, MySQL, Redis, MongoDB, and Ruby.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/hamidreza-
davoodi/27/88/5b5](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/hamidreza-davoodi/27/88/5b5)

Email: hamidr.dev at gmail

About me:

I ... .

    
    
        + know ... 
    
          - how to ...
    
    	* write clean code
    
    	* use git appropriately
    
    	* use Linux and BASH
    
          - a lot about functional programming paradigms
    
          - object oriented programming
    
          - meta template programming
    
          - duck typing
    
          - how to code in VIm
    
        + want to get involved with ...
    
          - Scalability
    
          - Scala, Erlang, and haskell
    
        + love to know more about ...
    
          - functional programming
    
          - scrum and agility
    
          - scalability
    
        + love ...
    
          - type systems (such as in Haskell)
    
          - functional programming paradigms
    
          - clean and elegent strutures
    
          - VIm (or even Evil in emacs :P)

------
yoav
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript(HTML/CSS), Node.js, SQL/NoSQL, Golang, Php, Linux,
CI/CD

Resume/CV: just email me for a copy

Email: hn@yoavgivati.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/YoavGivati](https://github.com/YoavGivati)

G+: [https://google.com/+YoavGivati](https://google.com/+YoavGivati)

Blog: [http://yoavgivati.com](http://yoavgivati.com)

I'm a strong Javascript developer with 8+ years experience. I pick up anything
really fast. Currently working on a fat-client javascript framework(backed by
node.js), and a continuous integration development, deployment, and hosting
infrastructure in Golang. Both projects open source on Github. I've been
everything from CTO/Founder, to first employee, and employee number 256.

I would love to hear from anyone looking for a dedicated employee, partner/co-
founder, or an experienced advisor. Or anyone that has ideas or wants to help
out my open source stuff.

------
Blackthorn
Location: Remote or upstate NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: I'm a generalist engineer. I've worked from the lowest levels of
computing (hardware) all the way up to web programming, and everything in
between. I've worked on large legacy codebases and developed systems that
serve 1 billion users. You won't find rock-stardom or diva attitudes with me
-- just quiet competence and a desire to ship solid deliverables.

If I had to pick favorites though, I'd say my favorite languages are C++
(since C++11, anyway!) and Clojure. My favorite projects involve OS
development and distributed computing infrastructure. I can also work with
heavily legacy codebases -- if you need something updated but don't know how
to do it, I can investigate and make the small, surgical changes needed to fix
big problems in a hard-to-understand legacy application.

Resume/CV: [http://goo.gl/VV0epv](http://goo.gl/VV0epv)

Email: On resume.

------
vfc1
Location: Location: Brussels - Belgium (GMT +1)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java 6 to 8, Javascript, AngularJs, Spring, Spring MVC, Spring
Security, Hibernate, GWT, Maven, Nodejs, grunt, bower,require, yeoman,
bootstrap, HTML, CSS, Yahoo Pure Css, jQuery, Camel, REST, SOAP

Résumé/CV:
[http://d2xbgy10wb4rcc.cloudfront.net/Angular_Freelance_CV.pd...](http://d2xbgy10wb4rcc.cloudfront.net/Angular_Freelance_CV.pdf)

Email: jhades.dev@gmail.com

online: [http://angularjs-freelance.com/](http://angularjs-freelance.com/)
contains links to my github profile, linkedin (with recommendations from
managers), blog, stackoverflow.

Full stack Java/Javascript freelance Developer with a focus on Angular on the
frontend side and Java (6 to 8) on the backend, looking for remote work. Can
do NodeJs too.

I ensure great remote communication and always keep my client up-to-date, can
setup security, troubleshoot performance and deployment problems.

------
asoper29
Location: Orlando, Florida (United States)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Git, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, Javascript, AngularJS, jQuery,
Bootstrap, Bower, Gulp, Yeoman, Firebase. Some experience with MEAN stack.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BweZUpBmVap7eVBmUW5sS0Ixd28...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BweZUpBmVap7eVBmUW5sS0Ixd28/view)

Email: alexsoper29@gmail.com

Website: [http://asoper.me](http://asoper.me) (Portfolio + Github)

Hello! I'm a recent graduate of The Iron Yard bootcamp in Orlando Florida and
am looking for a position as a front end developer. I have experience with
object oriented programming as well as MVC. I'm willing to relocate for the
right position, and would happily consider any position including remote,
contract, freelance, and full time. Please contact me if you have any
questions, thank you!

------
manonthemat
Location: Los Angeles, CA (US)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: C++, JavaScript (NodeJS with some Express, AngularJS, Polymer),
Python, HTML5, CSS, SASS, Git, SaltStack

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/manonthemat](https://github.com/manonthemat) &
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthiasklaussieber](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthiasklaussieber)

Email: matthiasksieber (gmail)

I am a software developer with focus on the web since 2000. I would love to
use and deepen my C++ and/or Python knowledge. For a web development position,
I am looking to get my hands dirty with NodeJS on the back end or AngularJS or
Polymer on the front end. It's a bonus, if a graph database is part of a (salt
managed) stack. Personally I prefer contributing to open-source over happy
hour on Fridays.

------
dsacco
_Location:_

NYC

 _Remote:_

Yep, but also willing to go onsite.

 _Willing to relocate:_

Not really, only looking for contract roles.

 _Technologies:_

Need security?

I'm a consulting security engineer for all levels of product development
(network, web, mobile).

I offer rock solid penetration testing and source code review. My work has
been featured in The Register and SecurityWeek and I've resolved
vulnerabilities affecting hundreds of millions of users at this point.

I'm not a point and click drone - I do both automated and manual testing for a
full grasp of what's amiss in a tech stack. Many of my tools are those I wrote
or scripted myself.

For each engagement I also do dev team advisory for best practices so they
know how to implement security going forward.

 _Rèsumè:_

Available upon request. You can also check out
[http://breakingbits.net](http://breakingbits.net)

 _Email:_

If I can help your company, reach out at dylan@breakingbits.net and I'll
respond within 24 hours.

------
nmarasoiu
Location: Anywhere, World. (My personal location is and will remain Bucharest
Romania).

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Scala, Go, Haskell, Linux, Spring, Hadoop, Spark, Kafka (also
contributed to Apache Kafka). Distributed systems. I can accept Java or
Javascript as a second language. My primary experience is Java but I had the
functional programming hobby for 3 years now and really want to switch now.

Résumé/CV: [https://ro.linkedin.com/pub/dumitru-nicolae-
marasoiu/4/2ab/a...](https://ro.linkedin.com/pub/dumitru-nicolae-
marasoiu/4/2ab/a14)

Email: It is in my profile [https://ro.linkedin.com/pub/dumitru-nicolae-
marasoiu/4/2ab/a...](https://ro.linkedin.com/pub/dumitru-nicolae-
marasoiu/4/2ab/a14)

~~~
nmarasoiu
I am looking for Scala, Haskell, Ocaml, F#, with focus on concurrent
distributed systems.

~~~
nmarasoiu
I am available to travel to client site for up to 30% of the time. The rest I
will be located in Romania.

------
williamwrites
Location: United States

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Adobe: Acrobat, InDesign, and Photoshop

Microsoft: Access, Excel, Outlook, PowerPoint, Project, Publisher, Visio, and
Word

Techniques: Business rules, Checksheets, Elicitation, Ishikawa, Kanban,
Kaizen, Nominal Group Technique, Pareto, and PDCA

Writing: Audience analysis, Content strategy, Flowcharts, Memos, News
releases, RFPs, Sales letters, and Training/Operational Manuals

Other: HelpNDoc, SPSS, some InDesign

Willing to train/certify as needed.

Résumé/CV: Upon discussion

Email: william@thebiggsgroup.com

Energetic, positive, and organized author of quality documentation seeks to
author technical documentation for a company of any size in the United States.

I work very efficiently and enjoy collaboration with all team members. I
inform the team and manager the status of each project without being asked.
Learning software construction, SQL, Python, and R. Always glad to learn and
certify as needed.

Inquiries welcome!

------
pkinsky
Location: Boston, MA (US)

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: hoping to move to the SF Bay area

Technologies: proficient with Scala, Akka, Akka Streams, Haskell (& some
dabbling with Ruby, Python, AngularJS, D3.js, SQL, CouchBase, Redis, Java and
Android)

Resume: please email me for a copy

Email: pkinsky (at) gmail (dot) com

Github: github.com/pkinsky

I'm primarily a backend developer (3 years industry experience), but I'm
comfortable working at all levels of the stack when needed. I'm passionate
about building responsive, resilient, elastic, message driven systems using
strongly-typed functional languages like Haskell and Scala. (Which doesn't
mean I won't roll up my sleeves and get to work when a critical legacy app
goes down)

I'd be happy to talk more about the above technologies and how I've used them
in various personal and professional projects.

------
daviross
Location: Seattle, WA (US)

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Not currently

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Perl, jQuery, Amazon Web Services (& the
usual college exposure to Java, C++, etc)

Résumé/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/daviross](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/daviross)

Email: vgnessvg (at) gmail.com

I'm a former Amazon SDE who interned with IBM, and graduated from the
University of Oregon.

I can show publicly released projects from my time at Amazon and can talk
about my role and the challenges therein. I also spent 8 years in public
speaking on a nationally-ranked level, so I'm comfortable working directly
with people.

I'm eager to learn on the fly, so I'm willing to pick up any languages,
frameworks, & domain-specific knowledge needed to ramp up on projects.

------
jayshahtx

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Temporarily
      Technologies: Machine learning, data science, Angular, AWS, Google App Engine, Python, (Full stack)
      Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/pub/jay-shah/30/aaa/926/
      Email: jay[at]bayesconsulting[dot]io
    

We're a two man machine learning shop and help companies build new solutions
with old data. We've automated ad copy for Google PLAs, helped a staffing
company parse 100K+ resumes with NLP, and are helping a local oil and gas
company predict oil production. We love hard problems and breath data science.
Recently finished with CS degrees in a top 10 CS uni with 3.97+ GPAs. Please
feel free to send an email!

------
engcv
Location: London, UK

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: C++, C++11, Boost , STL , Qt, Python, Cython, MongoDb, Postgres,
Django, SQL, Celery, pytest, rabbitMq, AMQP, json , postgis jenkins, valgrind
cppcheck, linux/unix, android. anything new as required!

Résumé/CV:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola)

Email:
[http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=015SskU4P-BPiMP...](http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=015SskU4P-BPiMPvvpPsteQQ==&c=1MILIbyRbaJdFEPwQ9GMFpdI-
oTKe5PWpgxIVibpu9I=)

Multilingual (IT , EN , FR, ES) software engineer with international
experience, I worked in China , Belgium , France and UK. I am fast and always
deliver .

~~~
engcv
I am available immediately!

------
frazer
Location: SF Bay Area

Willing to relocate: Any where in the bay

Remote: no

Technologies: full stack, mysql, php, symfony, java, c, js, html, css, read
below

Email: frazer@frazerk.net

Phone: 415 316 3637

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/frazerkirkman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/frazerkirkman),
[http://frazerk.net/cv/tech.html](http://frazerk.net/cv/tech.html),
[http://frazerk.net/testimonials](http://frazerk.net/testimonials)

4 years tech experience, 10 years community building and seminar presentation
experience.

Roles that would suit me: Tech evangelist, vibe manager, full stack engineer,
UX consultant, technical writer or communicator, product manager or futurist.
I'd excel in a role where I can be technical and also work with people, with
room to contribute ideas, passion, and business skills.

I've won algorithm competition prizes, was top of most of my programming and
math classes, and tutored in Java and C while I was at university.

I learned a lot running my own business for the last 4 years involving
positivity psychology and a retreat center, giving hundreds of workshops and
public seminars. Many of my presentations have been to hundreds of people,
even conferences to thousands of people over 4 days. I managed bookings, event
creation, finances, and marketing.

I have a passion for education, mindfulness, health, positive psychology,
virtual reality, and positive entertainment.

I am excited to branch out to new languages, and have been dabbling with
AngularJS, go, coffeeScript, openGL, meteor, mongoDB, and would like to learn
the flashiest html5, css3 magic. I'm a fast learner.

I'm a machine, so I'd be happy with a 9-7, but if the product or pay was
right, I'd also be keen for a start-up culture, on call, 16 hour days, live-
breath-sweat-create.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

------
skyplor
Location: Singapore (A small country in South East Asia)

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: A definite yes (If the opportunity arises. VISA required)

Technologies: Java, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13404393/Resume%20(Softw...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13404393/Resume%20\(Software%20Engineer\).pdf)

Email: sky.jmpay @@ gmail [dot] com

I'm a computer science graduate from Singapore. Have been working on several
mini Android projects I gave myself to keep me abreast of the changes in
technology. My focus is on _Android development_ and would like to have more
experience working in companies in SV. Please don't hesitate to email me
should there be such opportunity.

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Rajkot, India

Has 3 months of experience working with a Y-Combinator - 2014 non-profit
startup [https://www.zidisha.org/](https://www.zidisha.org/)

Credits on [http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-
new-...](http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-zidisha/)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git

Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim

Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav%27s-Resum%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav%27s-Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com

------
evgeny777
Location: Saint-Petersburg, Russia

Remote: depend on project

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: C/C++/Java/Obj-C/Bash, Linux kernel/drivers, embedded software,
networking, distributed systems, backend

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eugene-
leviant/23/41/929](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eugene-leviant/23/41/929)

Email: evgeny.leviant (bow-wow) gmail.com

Working as lead software engineer in Motorola Solutions. Overall 13 years of
experience

Here is a link to some freelance projects done in the past

[https://www.odesk.com/o/profiles/users/_~015a549a3f5599f35e/](https://www.odesk.com/o/profiles/users/_~015a549a3f5599f35e/)

~~~
evgeny777
up

------
nathanallen
Location: San Francisco, California (US Citizen).

Remote: Preferably not.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: python, javascript, ruby, html, css, git, rails/sinatra, google
app engine, heroku, firebase, selenium, testing

Let's chat! I love coding and I'm looking for a good-natured team. I teach
front end and enjoy working the full stack. For fun I boulder, bicycle, and I
like to slackline.

Résumé/CV: [http://nathan.codes](http://nathan.codes) •
[https://github.com/nathanallen](https://github.com/nathanallen) •
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thisisnathan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thisisnathan)

------
EmergencyCTO
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Temporary relocation OK.

Technologies: I'm an Emergency Startup CTO. I'm your panic button. I will dive
into the mud and get an excellent version of your product across the finish
line and into users' hands. The reason I have been successful at this is
because I deeply understand how engineering choices impact product features,
and vice-versa. My skills come as a triad: rapidly prototyping web products
with 2-6 person teams, backend webapp infrastructure engineering and
architecture, and algorithmic design and domain modeling.

Résumé/CV: Available on request. Primarily focused on Python, Go, and Ruby
projects.

Email: emergencycto@gmail.com

------
yogodoshi
Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, HTML 5, CSS 3, Javascript, jQuery, MongoDB, UX,
SEM, Lean Startup, Agile Methodologies...

CV: [http://linkedin.com/in/yogodoshi](http://linkedin.com/in/yogodoshi)

Email: yogodoshi@gmail.com

Graduated in Digital Design but I'm really a Rails/ front-end developer with
7+ years of experience. I code taking in account aspects like: SEO, usability
and other areas of User Experience.

I have built dozens of personal projects, from blogs to social networks, on
events like Startup Weekend and hackathons that I have organized.

I'm looking to work as a Ruby/ Rails Developer in interesting projects.

------
Daves
Location: I'm a recent grad looking to relocate to Boston, Atlanta, Austin,
Seattle, D.C, or SF. But I'm open to other areas depending on the opportunity.

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, Django, JS, HTML/CSS, Python, Java, MongoDB, SQL,
webdev tools (grunt, bower, etc)

Résumé:
[http://davestess.com/assets/resume.pdf](http://davestess.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [http://davestess.com/](http://davestess.com/)

Email: davestess at gmail.com

*Current Project: [http://www.gtdecision.com/](http://www.gtdecision.com/) (Player news/research tool for fantasy sports)

------
3zzy
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Skills: User Interface Design, Visual Design, HTML, CSS, Javascript / jQuery,
PHP Bootstrap, CSS/SASS

Currently Learning: MEAN Stack

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1wRqDrw](http://bit.ly/1wRqDrw)

Portfolio: [http://bit.ly/1ts5542](http://bit.ly/1ts5542)

Email: ibrahim AT ezzy.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iaezzy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iaezzy)

Website: [http://ezzy.me](http://ezzy.me)

7+ years experience in design and development for mobile/web-based systems,
user interface/user experience design, and multimedia/graphic design.

------
tusharbabbar
Location: Delhi, India

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Hands on with Python, Flask, MongoDB, Redis, Amazon AWS, REST
API. Beginner in Ruby, Javascript (AngularJS), iOS Development and Reverse
Engineering.

Resume:
[https://www.resumonk.com/tusharbabbar](https://www.resumonk.com/tusharbabbar)

GitHub: tusharbabbar

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tusharbabbar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tusharbabbar)

Email: babbartushar@gmail.com

Software programmer with ~2 years startup experience. Experienced in web
development with Python, Flask, MongoDB, Redis, Nginx & Amazon AWS. Familiar
with reverse engineering of undocumented web APIs.

------
Akkuma
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly if most of the hassles and costs of moving are
taken care of and it is a city/state I'm interested in moving to (ie. no CA or
NY)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (node.js, express, React, Angular,
knockout, and built my own), .NET (C#, MVC, Web API, ServiceStack) SQL,
MongoDB (I've done backend, fullstack, and frontend)

Non-experience technology interests: Elixir, OpenResty, Moonscript, Haskell,
RethinkDB, and many more

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma)

Email: gmail - gregorywaxman (I hope you can figure this out)

------
esonderegger
Location: Washington D.C.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
        - Python:
            WebApps: Flask
            ORMs: SQLAlchemy
            Scripting: Subprocess
        - Javascript:
            DOM: jQuery
            Visualization: D3
            Experimental: Web Audio API
        - StyleSheets:
            Less: Bootstrap
            Sass: Bourbon/Neat/Bitters
        - AudioVideo:
            - Live Production
            - Streaming
            - Metadata Management
        - Robotics:
            - ROS
            - SLAM
            - OMPL
    

Résumé/CV: [https://rpy.xyz/about.html](https://rpy.xyz/about.html)

Email: evan.sonderegger@gmail.com

------
pioul
Location: Grenoble, France

Remote: Would prefer relocation, but ask anyway

Willing to relocate: Yes, in France and English-speaking countries (preference
for UK, US, Canada)

Technologies: Full LAMP stack, and even larger affection for front-end tech
(JS, HTML, CSS); will pick up the latest framework/library quickly

Particular interest for: Simplicity, UX, UI, design, performance, web
standards

Résumé/CV: [http://pioul.fr/up/CV-en.html](http://pioul.fr/up/CV-en.html)

Email: In CV (+ GitHub + personal site)

Looking for: Interesting project with skilled and driven team to share with
and learn from, on the web and ideally front side of things.

------
yzzxy
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C#/.NET, Node, C++, Lisp (Scheme + Clojure). Experience in 3D
printing and rapid fabrication, design software (Autocad, Illustrator, etc).

Résumé:
[http://williamgoldie.com/resume.html](http://williamgoldie.com/resume.html)
or please email me for a complete, formatted resume with further contact
details.

Email: wgoldie@gmail.com

Looking for a great summer internship opportunity to do meaningful work in
tech. I have experience in both web and application programming, and I've done
some professional work in reverse engineering.

------
aaronpt
Location: Boston, New York

Remote: Yes, but preferably not

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS, Meteor, NodeJS, d3.js,
OpenCV, MATLAB, also excited to learn new technologies!

Hi, I'm a graduating senior at MIT studying Computer Science and Aerospace
Engineering. I am looking to work on interesting projects, want to be part of
a great team, and enjoy working the full stack. My interests are wide-ranging,
and include Machine Learning and Computer Vision

Resume: linkedin.com/pub/aaron-thomas/33/402/460, request and I will send the
pdf over.

Email:apthomas@mit.edu

------
J41Manning

      Location: San Diego, CA
      Remote: Willing
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C/C++, Mobile Development (Android and iOS), Java, Python, Linux, SQL, Objective C, PHP, XML, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, UML, OpenGL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6ta4glfrknw6b6m/J_Manning_Resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: J.41.Manning@gmail.com
    

I am a spring graduate from Michigan State, and am very passionate about
outreach and learning new things. I work well with others and look forward to
hearing from you!

------
Anemone
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: A generalist with working knowledge of MySQL, HTML, CSS and
advanced capabilities in packages like Adobe (Photoshop, Director) and MS
Office (Excel, Word, PowerPoint, etc.). Skills: Writer, researcher, marketer,
product development/design, operations. Most importantly, my skills are very
transferable and I learn fast on the job. Experience from startups, private
and public sectors. Multilingual and previous resident of several countries.

Resume/CV: Happy to send on request. Email: df6e4503 at opayq .com

------
x0rg
Location: Currently in Rome/Milan (Italy)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes to France, Germany, UK.

Technologies: Javascript (good), Java(good), Ruby(learning). A bit of Python
and a lot of willingness to learn new stuff.

Résumé/CV: drop me a mail!

Email: raffaele DOT difazio AT yahoo DOT it

I'm looking for a position to improve my tech skills. I've been investing a
lot on Javascript and Ruby even if I come from a Java background. Love
everything about backend development, I really believe in lean approaches.
Also, I'm a linux nerd, I mostly prefer Vim over any other editor. Drop me a
mail!

------
sochix
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, please!

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, webapi, angular.js, javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/551a8gwlkmdf1gx/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/551a8gwlkmdf1gx/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ilya.pir@gmail.com

Desperately looking for a job in a country with sane government. Will consider
anything. Also check out the website I built in the last few months, it's
pretty cool: [http://buketus.com/](http://buketus.com/)

------
brooksbp
Location: North Carolina, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Imperative, functional, and OO languages. Software / hardware
interface. Network protocols. Extensible, modular software. Algorithms & data
structures. Systems performance. Embedded software.

Résumé/CV: On request. Over 5 yrs experience working on software for Ethernet
networking devices: L1-L3, kernel drivers, networking ASICs & NPUs, OpenFlow,
infrastructure.

Email: found here -> [http://brpbr.com/](http://brpbr.com/)

------
32faction
Location: Phoenix, AZ

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes. Anywhere in the world.

Technologies: CATIA, MATLAB, SIMULINK, ANSYS, Adobe Fireworks

Email: GaliciaL@my.erau.edu

Résumé: Upon request.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=15091975](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=15091975)

About Me: Aerospace Engineering student graduating Spring 2015. I'm looking
for a position in space or drone startups. Strong CATIA and project management
skills. Fast learner, team player. Basic understanding of UI/UX, Learning ROR.

------
iosdevcoff
Location: Odessa, Ukraine.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7SPn_ujc3r9RzRPN21pbDIxQkk](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7SPn_ujc3r9RzRPN21pbDIxQkk)

Github: [https://github.com/coffellas-cto](https://github.com/coffellas-cto)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/agordiyenko/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/agordiyenko/)

Email: iosdevcoff@gmail.com

------
RamiG

      Location: Anywhere
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Preferably not
      Technologies: 
        Ruby (Rails, Sinatra, Grape), Javascript(JQuery),
        CoffeeScript, Angular.js, Backbone.js, HTML, CSS,
        Python, Delphi, C++, Git, Svn, 
        SQL, PostreSQL, IBM DB2, CouchDB, 
        OOP, TDD, Design Patterns
      Résumé/CV: http://kazan.hh.ru/resume/666ca9a1ff0226bb800039ed1f446556685251
      Email: ramig.1985@gmail.com

------
coffee667
Location: Germany

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, C#, Lua

Résumé/CV: [http://alexadotlife.com/resume/](http://alexadotlife.com/resume/)

Email: light.particle at yandex.com

Interests: game development, graphics and realtime rendering (via
OpenGL/GLES), cross-platform programming (Windows/Unix/OSX/iOS/Android), web
development (via Django/Flask). check
[http://alexadotlife.com/](http://alexadotlife.com/)

------
ManyHacker
Location: San Francisco

Remote: not really

Willing to relocate: yes (VISA required)

Technologies: Java, C#, PL/SQL, TCL, C++, .NET, Bash, HTML

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qwoubgcc8fq6rbf/resume_Valery_Mukh...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qwoubgcc8fq6rbf/resume_Valery_Mukhtarulin.pdf?dl=0)

vamukhs at gmail dot com

\---

Software Engineer (Java, C# and C++). Things I'm proud of:

\- Verilog project, now we can use Verilog in our CAD tools

\- Viewpoints project. GUI for IC testing - no need to hardcode your IC tests
anymore

------
muddy
Location: Paris, France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: YES, specially in North America

Technologies: iOS, TDD, CI (5 years of XP)

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.remyvirin.com](http://resume.remyvirin.com)
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/2003734/r%C3%A9my-
virin](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2003734/r%C3%A9my-virin)
[https://github.com/rvi](https://github.com/rvi)

Email: remy@remyvirin.com

------
schthngs
Location: Anywhere

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: possible

Technologies: Javascript (React.js, Angular; Node.js), ClojureScript;
Erlang/OTP; Ruby (Ruby On Rails); Python (Flask, Django), C

Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/arsemyonov](http://linkedin.com/in/arsemyonov)
[http://github.com/arsemyonov](http://github.com/arsemyonov) (expanded version
can be sent as PDF after request)

Email: sevenov@gmail.com

------
timgluz
_Location:_ Turku, Finland

 _Remote:_ Yes, please

 _Willing to relocate:_ after successful paid test project

 _Technologies:_ Clojure&Script, Javascript, Ruby, Python, Docker, Vagrant,
willing to go deeper with F#, C++

 _Résumé /CV:_
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/timgluz](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/timgluz)

 _Email:_ timgluz[@]gmail.com

 _Github:_ [https://github.com/timgluz](https://github.com/timgluz)

------
xasos
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (Angular + React + Node), Python/Flask,
iOS (Swift/Objective-C)

Résumé/CV: Please e-mail me :)

Email: nirajpant7@gmail.com

GitHub: [http://github.com/xasos](http://github.com/xasos)

Hi! I am looking for internships for the Summer of 2015. I have experience
with web as well as iOS. I'm super willing to learn, have previous industry
experience, and want to grow my skills even further!

------
enilsen16
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, HTML/CSS, Javascript/Jquery/Ember/Angular

Github: [https://github.com/enilsen16](https://github.com/enilsen16)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen)

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/eriknilsen](http://tinyurl.com/eriknilsen)

Email: erik@erikdnilsen.com

------
realrocker
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android Expert: Mostly AOSP internals(frameworks, systems, HAL,
BSP, build scripts). Also dabbled in Application Development, Mobile backend
Services.(github.com/adnaan)

Resume: On request.

Email: badr dot adnaan at gmail dot com

Middleware person. Worked on a tablet, a smart watch, couple of android apps,
few web servers in Java, C, Python, Go. (Not actively looking but you never
know. Curious to find out whether this thread works)

------
hueking
Location: Poland Remote: Yes, but prefer to relocate WtR: Yes Tech:
Scala(play, akka), Java(play, drowpwizard, spring boot, hibernate, jooq etc),
C#(Unity 3d, ASP.MVC, EF, Win8), Frontend(HTML,CSS,JS and the works(angular,
jq, react)) Worked with MongoDB, used multiple SQL engines, through ORM and
without. Done some WebOps work(ansible)

Resume/CV: Happy to send on request: Email: requiemos@gmail.com

------
FiddlerClamp
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Seasoned marketing writer, technical writer, editor and blogger
with broad and deep experience in business writing, a deft touch with copy
that sells, and a strong understanding of Web 2.0 and social media.

Resume/CV:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/jonathanacohen2008/](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/jonathanacohen2008/)

Email: jonathanacohen(at)gmail.com

------
aug-riedinger
Location: Paris, France

Remote: yes (preferably)

Willing to relocate: not really

Technologies: Ruby-on-Rails, Front-End/UX (Bootstrap, CSS3, Angular,
Backbone), Node.js, anything I could learn interests me!

Résumé/CV: [http://aug-riedinger.github.io](http://aug-riedinger.github.io)

Portfolio: [http://augustin-riedinger.fr](http://augustin-riedinger.fr)

Email: augustin.riedinger (at) gmail (dot) com

------
joachim
Location: France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Erlang, OCaml,C, C++, Javascript, Postgres

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/pub/joachim-tessier/5a/411/697/

Email: tessierjoachim@gmail.com

As a recently graduated student I’m looking for a position in SF where I can
learn and acquire experience quickly. I would like to improve my skill in
functional programming, and discover new technologies.

Currently discovering node and scala.

------
kyrykm
Location: Lviv, Ukraine Remote: not interested Willing to relocate: yes
Technologies: Full stack web development (ruby/jruby, rails, sinatra, JS,
knockout.js, redis, mongo, mysql). Have experience in cloud infrastructure,
virtualization (Xen, KVM, VmWare), billing systems, international payments.
Worked with SOA. Resume/CV: contact me Email: mykola.kyryk@gmail.com

------
aonuchin
Location: Anywhere

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: OK

Technologies: Hadoop Stack, Java Core, Java Concurrency, SQL, Unix, R, Python,
Data warehousing, Data quality, Algorithms

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/Onuchin-
Artem/resume/blob/master/Onuchin-...](https://github.com/Onuchin-
Artem/resume/blob/master/Onuchin-Artem-software-engineer.pdf?raw=true)

Email: onuchinart@gmail.com

------
wincus
Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: SaltStack, Puppet, JuJu, Nginx, Mysql, MongoDB, Git, Nagios,
Python, KVM, Docker, Logstash

Resume: [https://github.com/wincus/curric](https://github.com/wincus/curric)

Email: wincus.lifedev (google mail)

I'm a GNU/Linux advocate, guitar player, Sysadmin for more than 10 years,
Computer Networks University professor and a Electronic Engineer.

------
grantpalin
Location: Victoria, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, MVC, EF, Web API, PHP,
WordPress, Python, Sass, Jade

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/grantpalin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/grantpalin)

Email: grant at grantpalin dot com

Really interested in data-driven systems, be they website, web apps, software,
or mobile apps. Open to working in any domain.

------
digiology
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes for contract work, or work in Sao Paulo

Technologies: Python, Django, MongoDB, CouchDB, Backbone.js, Foundation.

Résumé/CV: uk.linkedin.com/in/rossrochford and: bitbucket.org/rossrochford
(email me for full CV)

Email: rochford.ross@gmail.com

I'm a full-stack developer with 3 years experience, mainly on the backend
using python and django. I'm open to permanent or contract work.

------
znq
Location: International with clients in US, Europe, ME and Asia. HQ in
Barcelona.

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: short-term

Technologies: Mobile (iOS, Android, Windows), Web, Backend (Go, Scala, Java,
PHP, Node.js), Design

Résumé/CV: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

Email: stefan@mobilejazz.com

We’ve worked with various folks from HN over the past 3 years with very
satisfying outcomes for everyone :-)

------
rogerbinns
Location: Santa Cruz California

Remote: Preferred, but including periodic office visits

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Networked software including mobile.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.rogerbinns.com/rogerbresume.html](http://www.rogerbinns.com/rogerbresume.html)

Email: roger@rogerbinns.com

------
damm
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Oregon

Technologies: I'm a generalist operations/network engineer. I help people on a
cloud; or in their own datacenter with real networking equipment or an API.
Starting on the 6th year using Chef.

Resume/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/scottmlikens](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/scottmlikens)

Email: scott AT likens DOT us

------
madprops
Location: Costa Rica

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Django, Python, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Linux, Git

Email: manuelchaves at gmail

Some projects I've done by myself:

[http://gsick.com](http://gsick.com)

[http://lindora.localghost.webfactional.com](http://lindora.localghost.webfactional.com)

[http://github.com/madprops](http://github.com/madprops)

------
kidsil
Location: Germany

Remote: Only, please. Part time in the beginning.

Willing to relocate: not for 2014, likely for 2015

Technologies: Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes, you
name it - I've done it), JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone/some Angular), Django
(more Python than Django).

Resume: Upon request.

Email: admin (at) kidsil.net

Over 15 Years Web development experience (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

------
bsamuels
Student looking for work relating to security/pentesting.

Looking for part time work until ~May. Can do a full time internship from mid-
May to August.

Graduate in Dec 2015

I make good coffee too.

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web/mobile pentesting, C#, C++, Code Review

Résumé/CV:
[https://bsamuels.net/assets/resume.pdf](https://bsamuels.net/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: contact@bsamuels.net

------
jivux
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, Obj-C, C#, Javascript, HTML, Bash, Scheme, Qt,
Unity3D, Django, Vagrant, PostgreSQL, Git Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/sltvjiby0tz9qbf/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/sltvjiby0tz9qbf/Resume.pdf?dl=0)
Email: ivoreroman at google mail

------
ManyHacker
Location: San Francisco, USA

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, C#, PL/SQL, TCL, XML, DevExpress, WinForms, UML, IDEF,
MATLAB, C++, .NET, Verilog, SQL, CSS, Bash, HTML

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6hgk8rs5no0rlcs/resume_Valery_M.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6hgk8rs5no0rlcs/resume_Valery_M.pdf?dl=0)

Email: see resume

------
MichaelMaddox

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Angular, Javascript, .NET, SQL
      Resume: http://www.capprime.com/about/MichaelMaddox-Resume.html
      Email: see resume or Michael dot P dot Maddox at capprime dot com
      More: http://www.capprime.com/About.htm

------
kodeseeker
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote :No.

Willing to Relocate : Yes.

Technologies: Java,C++, C#, Python,JavaScript,PostgreSQL, Cassandra.

Email :kodeseeker@gmail.com

Experienced software engineer with a master's degree in Computer Science. Have
both Startup and professional world experience in Java, PostgreSQL and JS. Im
looking for challenging engineering opportunities.

Resume : Available upon Request.

------
pattle
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js,
Knockout), Node.js, PHP, MySQL

Resume: [http://www.chrispattle.com#cv](http://www.chrispattle.com#cv)
[http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

------
msink
Location: West Virginia (US)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Absolutely (within the US)

Technologies: C++, Java, Python, HTML5, CSS, SASS, Bootstrap, Yeoman, Grunt,
Git, SVN

Résumé: sink.email

Email: michael@sink.email

I'm a junior programmer with some experience in a wide variety of tools. I'm
eager to improve my skillset, and I learn well on the fly. Contact me!

------
girishkumarkh
Location: US / CA / UK

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes (VISA required)

Technologies: Python, Django, PHP, HTML/CSS/Bootstrap, SQL, Restful API,
Heroku, Git, S3, Selenium + exited to learn new stacks.

Résumé/CV: [http://girishkumar.co](http://girishkumar.co)

Email: mail@girishkumar.co

------
sahilpopli
SEEKING WORK

Name: Sahil Popli

Location: India

Remote: Yes

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, WordPress

Contact: sahil@popli.me

Website: [http://www.popli.me](http://www.popli.me)

Stackoverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/2109888/sahil-
popli](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2109888/sahil-popli)

------
DianaB
Location: Hamburg

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: YES. San Francisco, Bay Area.

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa Touch, Android, TDD, BDD.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dianabasso](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dianabasso)

Email: bassomichael.id@gmail.com

------
daviross
Location: Seattle, WA (US) Remote: Sure Willing to relocate: Not currently
Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Perl, jQuery, Amazon Web Services (& the
usual college exposure to Java, C++, etc) Résumé/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/daviross](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/daviross)
Email: vgnessvg (at) gmail.com

I'm a former Amazon SDE who interned with IBM, and graduated from the
University of Oregon. I can show publicly released projects from my time at
Amazon and can talk about my role and the challenges therein. I also spent 8
years in public speaking on a nationally-ranked level, so I'm comfortable
working directly with people. I'm eager to learn on the fly, so I'm willing to
pick up any languages, frameworks, & domain-specific knowledge needed to ramp
up on projects.

------
daviross
Location: Seattle, WA (US) Remote: Sure Willing to relocate: Not currently
Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Perl, jQuery, Amazon Web Services (& the
usual college exposure to Java, C++, etc) Résumé/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/daviross](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/daviross)
Email: vgnessvg (at) gmail.com

I'm a former Amazon SDE who interned with IBM, and graduated from the
University of Oregon. I can show publicly released projects from my time at
Amazon and can talk about my role and the challenges therein. I also spent 8
years in public speaking on a nationally-ranked level, so I'm comfortable
working directly with people. I'm eager to learn on the fly, so I'm willing to
pick up any languages, frameworks, & domain-specific knowledge needed to ramp
up on projects.

------
daviross
Location: Seattle, WA (US) Remote: Sure Willing to relocate: Not currently
Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Perl, jQuery, Amazon Web Services (& the
usual college exposure to Java, C++, etc) Résumé/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/daviross](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/daviross)
Email: vgnessvg (at) gmail.com

I'm a former Amazon SDE who interned with IBM, and graduated from the
University of Oregon. I can show publicly released projects from my time at
Amazon and can talk about my role and the challenges therein. I also spent 8
years in public speaking on a nationally-ranked level, so I'm comfortable
working directly with people. I'm eager to learn on the fly, so I'm willing to
pick up any languages, frameworks, & domain-specific knowledge needed to ramp
up on projects.

------
seshbot-ren
Location: Northampton, MA

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, HTML/CSS/JS

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/14RYdEr](http://bit.ly/14RYdEr)

Email: delosreyes.ren@gmail.com

Looking for a summer internship in the Boston area, Portland, or Seattle.

------
derekja
location: Victoria, BC

Remote: sure

willing to relocate: unlikely, but bay area is a possibility

technologies: C#, unity, python, C++ for programming languages. PC, linux,
Mac, Android for platforms. I've spent the last few years immersing myself in
synthetic biology and would love to find a way to merge those interests with
my computer background. (which is strong - CS masters degree, 10 year
Microsoft vet, UX experience etc.)

Resume:
[http://biobit.ca/derekja_resume.pdf](http://biobit.ca/derekja_resume.pdf)

please contact me at derekja@gmail.com

Thanks!

------
navyeinstein
Location: Paris

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, Machine learning, Datascience, Bioinfo

Résumé/CV: fr.linkedin.com/pub/naveen-kumar-aranganathan/19/b3a/b91/

Email: navyeinstein1991@gmail.com

------
osenar
Location: Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Maybe in few years

Technologies: Responsive Design, HTML5, Jade, CSS3, LESS, SASS (CSS
preporcessor), Javascript, jQuery, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Sublime text,
Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesignm, User Interface Design, Visual Design

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/](http://vidakovic.si/)

Email: miha@vidakovic.si

Seeking any work related with my skillset, willing to learn anything new. My
portfolio is small, but I want to make it stronger and build up some great
relationships and long-term collaborations. Worked on many projects in course
of four years. Have great experience in HTML and CSS, web designing and
protoryping mobile applications. Basic knowlage of PHP, MySQL and Laravel.
Willing to work full time or project based.

My key strengths include:

\- designing branding of company from scratch

\- building web projects from top to bottom, user experience

\- wireframing

------
osenar
Location: Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Maybe in few years

Technologies: Responsive Design, HTML5, Jade, CSS3, LESS, SASS (CSS
preporcessor), Javascript, jQuery, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Sublime text,
Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesignm, User Interface Design, Visual Design

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/](http://vidakovic.si/)

Email: miha@vidakovic.si

Seeking any work related with my skillset, willing to learn anything new. My
portfolio is small, but I want to make it stronger and build up some great
relationships and long-term collaborations. Worked on many projects in course
of four years. Have great experience in HTML and CSS, web designing and
protoryping mobile applications. Basic knowlage of PHP, MySQL and Laravel.
Willing to work full time or project based.

My key strengths include:

\- designing branding of company from scratch

\- building web projects from top to bottom, user experience

\- wireframing

------
osenar
Location: Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Maybe in few years

Technologies: Responsive Design, HTML5, Jade, CSS3, LESS, SASS, Javascript,
jQuery, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Sublime text, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/](http://vidakovic.si/)

Email: miha@vidakovic.si

Seeking any work related with my skillset, willing to learn anything new. My
portfolio is small, but I want to make it stronger and build up some great
relationships and long-term collaborations. Worked on many projects in course
of four years. Have great experience in HTML and CSS, web designing and
protoryping mobile applications. Basic knowlage of PHP, MySQL and Laravel.
Willing to work full time or project based.

My key strengths include:

\- designing branding of company from scratch

\- building web projects from top to bottom, user experience

\- wireframing

------
sshehryar
Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes, absolutely

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Embedded Linux development, ARM based SoC programming , C/C++,
Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Linux, Device Driver Development, HTML, CSS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://pk.linkedin.com/in/ashehryar](https://pk.linkedin.com/in/ashehryar)

Github: [https://github.com/sshehryar](https://github.com/sshehryar)

Email: ali.shehryar[at]live[dot]com

About:

I'm a recent electrical engineering grad currently working as an Embedded
Linux software Engineer. I love learning in general and am quick at picking up
things and ready to work with multiple technologies.

I previously interned as a Web Applications Engineer Intern and acquired
experience in Ruby on Rails and some know how of node.js.

------
ashleyjohn
Academia.edu |
[https://www.academia.edu/hiring](https://www.academia.edu/hiring)

Full Time Generalists and Front End Engineers | Downtown San Francisco (near
the Montgomery BART Station)

We have a very agile group of 12 engineers at Academia.edu in Downtown SF. I
joined them because I really respect the problems that they are working on.
Are you aware of how inefficient, inaccurate, slow and costly, scientific
publishing is? In fact, the vast majority of peer-reviewed scientific research
that gets published is actually not reproducible. Imagine a world where
scientists can share their research more quickly, obtain greater peer-review
coverage, and innovate faster. I joined because I wanted to contribute to
building this disruptive Open Science platform.

Below you can find some more info about the company and the general mission of
Open Science below if you're interested in the subject.

The tech stack here consists of Rails, Coffeescript, Backbone, PostgreSQL,
hosted on AWS. I'd like to tell you more about our team so ping me at
ashley@academia.edu so we can set up a quick call.

Ashley J.

More about the company:

According to EdTech Magazine we are tech underdogs who are “key disruptors
among open-access publishers.”

[http://www.edtechmagazine.com/higher/article/2014/06/open-
ac...](http://www.edtechmagazine.com/higher/article/2014/06/open-access-
journal-underdogs-take-aging-academic-publications)

And we are viewed by Wired as “a key player in the movement toward open access
scientific publishing.”

[http://www.wired.com/2014/07/incentivizing-peer-review-
the-l...](http://www.wired.com/2014/07/incentivizing-peer-review-the-last-
obstacle-for-open-access-science/)

We have 15MM users who support our mission and we are growing 10% per month.
We are financially backed with $17MM by top VCs including Khosla Ventures,
True Ventures and Spark Capital.

